# rear spokes breaking



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a 2010 Fuji Absolute 3.0 that I have had problems with since day 1 
I keep breaking spokes on my rear wheel. I am relavtively new at this so I don't know all the lingo but they are pulling out on the cassette side. I have had 3 in the last 5 weeks. Each time I have brought the bike into the lbs to fix. They assure me that I'm good to go and it never fails. I ride 20-25 miles and all of a sudden it happens again. It is extremely frustrating and very hard to have confidence in this bike. I'm 5'11" and weigh in at about 235lb but I really don't know that this is the issue. I just purchased this bike about 2 months ago brand new. Is there a lemon law on these types of issues? I don't know what to do??? Thanks for your input


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

smoothie7 said:


> I am relavtively new at this so I don't know all the lingo but they are pulling out on the cassette side.


What do you mean by "pulling out"? I thought they break? Where do they break? At the nipple or at the hub? What wheels/spokes are these?



smoothie7 said:


> They assure me that I'm good to go and it never fails. I ride 20-25 miles and all of a sudden it happens again.


20-25 miles? That is ridiculous. Something is very wrong here. Even a weak (for your weight) wheel should last a lot longer, assuming normal operating conditions. You're not running full speed through every pothole you can find, I assume? If that is not the case, I have a strong feeling that the people at your LBS have no clue what they are doing.



smoothie7 said:


> I'm 5'11" and weigh in at about 235lb but I really don't know that this is the issue.


235 is heavy, but a standard 32-spoke wheel should have no issue with that, and easily last thousands of miles (again, assuming normal operating conditions; the occasional pothole, yes, but if you manage to hit a pothole every 100 yards, then things will be different).

P.S.: Found a picture of that bike, which looks like you have 36 spokes. A wheel like that should last forever, without any broken spokes. Go back to the store you bought the bike from, and ask them to replace the wheel for a new one.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

Breaking one or two spokes can happen, but now that you broke three spoke you need to do something about it. All of the spokes in the wheel may be compromised.

Based on the information I looked up your wheels have 36 spokes which is more than enough to handle your weight. My guess is that the tension on the spokes was too low all along, and I would consider that a product defect. Perhaps the bike shop can give you a replacement wheel, but first make sure that the spokes are tensioned properly. Or you can get the replacement wheel from them and take it to a place that knows more about wheels to look at it before you ride it. You probably want to get the front wheel checked out too. This definitely does not sound like a standard wear and tear issue and should be covered by the bike warranty.

Another option is to rebuild the rear wheel with new spokes (if you go that route you should consider double butted spokes instead of straight gauge), but instead of rebuilding that wheel you are probably better off with a replacement rear wheel that is checked for proper and even tension before you ride it since rebuilding may cost more than the wheel is worth.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

On the end where they attach by the cassete (like I said, I don't know the lingo) they have like a "L" shape to them where the fit in. It pops out of that hole. Only one of them. Nothing snaps or anything like that. I definately try to avoid every pot hole possible. In fact majority of my riding is done on a very smooth bike path in our area. The first one happened after I had about 175 miles on the bike. This is the third time it has happened and it is a mile marker 345. Thanks so far for the input


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

It's most likely a machine built wheel, and wasn't built well. Consider it a warranty issue, and see if the shop can completely re-lace the wheel and tension the spokes individually. The shop is most likely replacing just the broken spoke, and not checking out the rest of the wheel.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

At 200lbs, Ive been on even 24 spoke rear wheels. I put about 2k miles on the 24 spoke rear without breaking a spoke. My 28 and 32 spoke wheels have been similarly reliable. Its definitely not the spoke count contributing to breaking spokes!

I think you have enough reason to demand an entirely new wheel. Yours is cooked.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I don't think there'd be anything wrong with the hub and rim. Re-lacing as suggested above should be fine.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Wheel was (very) poorly built, especially given 32-spoke. It either needs a full rebuild...or replaced.

Simply replacing one spoke at a time will not make the problem go away. There's a chance the hubs suck...but odds are the tension was way too low to start with. Especially with factory wheels.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I don't think there'd be anything wrong with the hub and rim. Re-lacing as suggested above should be fine.


You're right, it would definitely be fine, but I dont think companies would cover the labor or parts for a rebuild. Its cheaper for them to just toss you another wheel. LBS spokes are usually a buck or two a piece (times 36) plus 25 for labor. 

Its less work to tension up a brand new machine built wheel than it is to delace, relace, and tension an old wheel. Whatever the lbs wants to do, Id just make sure you're getting all new spokes!


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I forgot to update this thread but I took it into the LBS and they did a complete rebuild on the wheel instead of just replacing one spoke at a time. I have put about 125 miles on the since the issue was fixed and have not had any issues. (knock on wood)


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

smoothie7 said:


> I forgot to update this thread but I took it into the LBS and they did a complete rebuild on the wheel instead of just replacing one spoke at a time. I have put about 125 miles on the since the issue was fixed and have not had any issues. (knock on wood)


Glad it's better. The wheel was built badly the first time. You're lucky the multiple breaks didn't damage the rim - that can make a decent build impossible. But it sounds like you're rolling okay now.


----------

